# E46 sedan door sill trims



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Can anyone give me some hints on replacing door sills? I have a 318i 2.0 with the plain, rather cheap-looking, black plastic outer sills (what BMW calls "Entrance Covers"). Terry K replaced his with BMW Individual sill trims to match his anthracite wood; I managed to pick up, for a song, some chrome ones from the six-cylinder (AFAIK BMW fits brushed chrome sill trims to all six-pots and all coupes/cabs).

I have BMW's universal wedge tool (009 318) but from experience with E36 sill trims, I think it is extremely difficult to do without damaging either the surrounding paint or losing a few white trim clips in the door sill itself (they drop inside and spend their days rattling around).

Thanks!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've taken these pieces off of my car, and on the shorter sedan/wagon sills, it's a LOT more difficult than on coupes. You won't lose anything dropping into the sills, and you won't damage paint if you use a cloth and be careful, but you might break clips or the original trim during removal.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I've taken these pieces off of my car, and on the shorter sedan/wagon sills, it's a LOT more difficult than on coupes. You won't lose anything dropping into the sills, and you won't damage paint if you use a cloth and be careful, but you might break clips or the original trim during removal.


On my sills, I just levered the end up with a plastic putty knive and once I got a grip on it, yanked. The old clips stayed in the door sill and the trip popped out nicely with no damage to the groove in the bottom of the trim where the clips were.

It is hard to get the clips out of the sill - the TIS suggests using end nipper pliers. On my Individual trim, the front sills came with replacement clips while the rear sills didn't. The clip part numbers are 51 47 1 840 960 and 51 47 8 244 458. These are probably interchangeable, though one is a "left hand" clip and one is a "right hand" one.

If you think these are bad, try the interior-colored sill trim that covers the door frame gasket and the carpet. Those use the same style of clip, but about 5 times bigger!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Andy, you actually bought the BMW wedge? Can you post some pics? 

Last I asked that piece costs about US$20.00! :yikes:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Andy, you actually bought the BMW wedge? Can you post some pics?
> 
> Last I asked that piece costs about US$20.00! :yikes:


It was around £6 (~$10) including VAT. One of BMW UK's more realistically-priced items.

I can't post pics as the part is buried in my toolkit at home, although I will take a few snaps of it and send it to anyone who wants a look. Basically it's around 9" long and around 1 1/2" wide. Most of it is 1/2" thick and about 1" from the end it tapers to a wedge. It's made of a slightly strange brown fibrous plastic which looks like it'll give before the paint will. The colour is a muddy brown. Really not very interesting .

Thanks to you chaps for helping me out with your advice!


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> I can't post pics as the part is buried in my toolkit at home, although I will take a few snaps of it and send it to anyone who wants a look. Basically it's around 9" long and around 1 1/2" wide. Most of it is 1/2" thick and about 1" from the end it tapers to a wedge. It's made of a slightly strange brown fibrous plastic which looks like it'll give before the paint will. The colour is a muddy brown. Really not very interesting .


Do you still have your invoice (or the bag the part came in)? I'm interested in knowing the full BMW part number (as opposed to just the last 6 digits) for it. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Andy, thanks for the note. 

Terry, that 6 digit is all you need when you order from your dealer. I have a bunch of tools that I want but most of them way too expensive.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Terry, that 6 digit is all you need when you order from your dealer. I have a bunch of tools that I want but most of them way too expensive.


My dealer claims they need the full number - without it they say that the 6-digit parts are dealer-only tools.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hmm, that wedge sounds like a wider version of some wedges I picked up for $1.25 at the local detailing shop.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> My dealer claims they need the full number - without it they say that the 6-digit parts are dealer-only tools.


The first five part numbers are:

80 00 0

These are the first five numbers for practically any special tool. Your dealer is playing dumb.

If it is prohibitively expensive, you are better off with a strong putty knife. But this wedge (I tried it) seems incapable of damaging paint or plastic trim, so I think it's probably worth it.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> The first five part numbers are:
> 
> 80 00 0
> 
> These are the first five numbers for practically any special tool. Your dealer is playing dumb.


Well, the two special tools I own are 90-88-6-651-110 (the NAV removal tool) and 88-88-x-xxx-xxx (I don't recall the rest offhand) which is a pin insertion/removal tool. I'll give this a try and see what I get... Thanks!


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Well, the two special tools I own are 90-88-6-651-110 (the NAV removal tool) and 88-88-x-xxx-xxx (I don't recall the rest offhand) which is a pin insertion/removal tool. I'll give this a try and see what I get... Thanks!


Ok. The prefix for all of the tools in 00 9 3xx is 90 88 6. I am now the proud owner of the complete 90 88 6 009 310 kit and an extra 00 9 317 and 00 9 329 tool (some operations require these to be used in pairs).

Anyone in the NY/NJ/CT tri-state area who needs to use the tools is welcome to PM me and discuss the issue.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

If'n ya get a chance Terry, can you post some pictures with their part numbers.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

operknockity said:


> If'n ya get a chance Terry, can you post some pictures with their part numbers.


Sure.

The case:










The contents:










The part numbers (all start with 90 88 6):










This kit lists for about $300, so don't run right out and order one


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Is the plastics type molded onto the parts? I'd be interested in seeing what they use that BMW feels are robust enough to pop stuff off yet not damage the car/parts.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Is the plastics type molded onto the parts? I'd be interested in seeing what they use that BMW feels are robust enough to pop stuff off yet not damage the car/parts.


There are two major types of tools in there - tools which are complex molded parts with ribs and so forth, and machined blocks of material. The molded parts are PC-GF 30, which is a polycarbonate with 30% glass fiber content. The machined tools might be made from a different material - they sound somewhat less brittle when tapped, but this may just be due to their different sizes/shapes.

The kit is made by CARTOOL technische Entwicklungen GmbH.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the pics, Terry. Have always wanted this set of tools. I am still comtemplating getting the electrical tool set from BMW. That is a hefty $500, IIRC.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> This kit lists for about $300, so don't run right out and order one


You are SO hardcore! :yikes: :thumbup:


----------

